# ACS suggested me to do RPL...Non ICT qualifications



## Niharika_123 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi Friends!

I am new to this forum and have started the process of applying a PR to Australia.

I live in Uk since last year and have done my education from india.

My degree is Bachelor of Engineering (civil engineering) and i have 16 yrs of ICT work experience. I had filed for ACS skills assessment and paid for it.

They came back saying my education does not meet ICT requirements so i should do a RPL (along with payment of additional $200)!

I need advice on 2 things:

1. ACS will only assess my work experience by way of RPL. what about my education? Do I need to get that assessed separately? How to go about it?

2. for the RPL application, though I have enough material to write about. whats the recommended word length for the ICT topics and sub topics? I find it tough to go on n on...is that needed? or just a short concise write up is enough? any word limit suggestions??

I would really appreciate if someone could help me on this.

Thanks!


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Check this link...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/436713-non-ict-degree.html


----------



## anand2oz (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Nihaarika,
I've a very similar profile to yours. I'm a mechanical engineer with 18 years IT exp. I'm applying for australian pr under 189, I reside in US. Do you think we can collaborate? we can benefit from each other's knowledge. I'm trying to figure out how to structure my RPL application. I think it says submit 2 project reports for projects done in the last 5 years.


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi All,

If your degree in non relevant to ICT, you need your degree to be assessed through vetassess and experince via RPL through ACS.

ACS will deduct 6 years from the total experience and give you points for remaining experience. For example, if you have 12 years exp, ACS will deduct 6 years and you will get points for remaining 6 years (10Pts). ACS-RPL document has everything in that like word counts and all.

For your degree assessment, as i said, it has to be done from vetassess.


----------



## anand2oz (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks Sarim, that's exactly what I was looking for. A follow up question out of curiosity, does ACS tell you how many points you can get for your professional experience?


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

anand2oz said:


> Thanks Sarim, that's exactly what I was looking for. A follow up question out of curiosity, does ACS tell you how many points you can get for your professional experience?


ACS doesn't tell you how many points you can claim directly. But, you can calculate by yourself based on the ACS deducted experience from your total experience. Since, I went through RPL, I can tell you that, they will deduct 6 years of experience at the least.


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

anand2oz said:


> Thanks Sarim, that's exactly what I was looking for. A follow up question out of curiosity, does ACS tell you how many points you can get for your professional experience?


JasonUC is right. ACS only mentions whether the expereince is ''relative'' or ''non-relative''. You can calulate how many years are considered as ''relevant'' and calulate the points. 

I suggest you to first go for ACS RPL. Upload your education as well. ACS will mention in the outcome letter that "Your degree is non-relevant ICT degree". It doesn't matter, get your degree separately assessed by Vetassess


----------



## Noah100 (May 30, 2018)

#1
I have a Bachelor Degree in Hotel Management and I have been working as a Hotel Manager for almost 5 years. Based upon my education qualification and work experience, will ACS consider evaluating my application and is there a possibility that I will recieve positive results? I'm determined to apply for Subclass 489 visa.Since my Hotel Management degree is not revelant to ICT qualification nor my occupation,will ACS be obliged to evaluate my application and will I obtain 10 points for my 5 years experience?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Noah100 said:


> #1
> I have a Bachelor Degree in Hotel Management and I have been working as a Hotel Manager for almost 5 years. Based upon my education qualification and work experience, will ACS consider evaluating my application and is there a possibility that I will recieve positive results? I'm determined to apply for Subclass 489 visa.Since my Hotel Management degree is not revelant to ICT qualification nor my occupation,will ACS be obliged to evaluate my application and will I obtain 10 points for my 5 years experience?


Look no further, the answer is a firm "NO".


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Noah100 said:


> #1
> I have a Bachelor Degree in Hotel Management and I have been working as a Hotel Manager for almost 5 years. Based upon my education qualification and work experience, will ACS consider evaluating my application and is there a possibility that I will recieve positive results? I'm determined to apply for Subclass 489 visa.Since my Hotel Management degree is not revelant to ICT qualification nor my occupation,will ACS be obliged to evaluate my application and will I obtain 10 points for my 5 years experience?


Why don't you get assessed as a Hotel Manager? It's on the STSOL, so available for 190/489.


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

Niharika_123 said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> I am new to this forum and have started the process of applying a PR to Australia.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat, can you email me at <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* , we can help each other out.

I have 16 years of IT experience, education: BCOM hons (3 yrs), Diploma in IT 1 yr, Masters in Comp Sc (2yrs). I was about to apply for ACS, now seeing your post I am reluctant. Should I still go for ACS or RPL?


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

anand2oz said:


> Hi Nihaarika,
> I've a very similar profile to yours. I'm a mechanical engineer with 18 years IT exp. I'm applying for australian pr under 189, I reside in US. Do you think we can collaborate? we can benefit from each other's knowledge. I'm trying to figure out how to structure my RPL application. I think it says submit 2 project reports for projects done in the last 5 years.


Hi Anand - Do you want to connect and help each other. I am in a similar situation as well. my email <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*, located at CST timezone.


----------



## Santhi Sundarapalli (Oct 22, 2018)

Could you please send me sample RPL project form, mine also same situation...


----------



## mridulrajk (Apr 17, 2017)

Just curious to know, if someone helps in writing RPL's ? I see all the results on search so expensive honestly. Any MARA agents help in review and proofing of these?


----------



## Shekhar Singh (Nov 13, 2018)

Noah100 said:


> #1
> I have a Bachelor Degree in Hotel Management and I have been working as a Hotel Manager for almost 5 years. Based upon my education qualification and work experience, will ACS consider evaluating my application and is there a possibility that I will recieve positive results? I'm determined to apply for Subclass 489 visa.Since my Hotel Management degree is not revelant to ICT qualification nor my occupation,will ACS be obliged to evaluate my application and will I obtain 10 points for my 5 years experience?


ACS do not assess Hotel Management or related applications. If you apply through ACS, your application will be rejected and you will be suggested to go through related assessing body. So it would be better if you apply for the relevant ANZSCO code and through related accessing authority (in your case, Hotel or Motel Manager ANZSCO 141311, Assessing body: VETASSESS). Then, of course you can obtain your 10 points for your experience.


----------



## Priyadharshini (Jan 1, 2019)

sarim1984 said:


> JasonUC is right. ACS only mentions whether the expereince is ''relative'' or ''non-relative''. You can calulate how many years are considered as ''relevant'' and calulate the points.
> 
> I suggest you to first go for ACS RPL. Upload your education as well. ACS will mention in the outcome letter that "Your degree is non-relevant ICT degree". It doesn't matter, get your degree separately assessed by Vetassess


Hi Sairam,
Was checking about getting help about RPL in this forum and came across your reply to the post. Did you do the RPL yourself or was there any consultant/agent assisting you. I would have to submit a RPL and is looking for guidance and samples from a successful evaluation. Thanks


----------

